# thanks maxim pep



## Mkpaint (Apr 18, 2013)

wanted to thank maxim pep for giving me chance to log and research there products. i have a willing and eager tester.


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 18, 2013)

ok got email with tracking number so far communication is good.


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 18, 2013)

I too have got a tracking number.

 What peptides has your tester chosen? 

My lab rat chose ghrp-2 and cjc w/ out DAC. Along with the clen and t3 of course.


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 18, 2013)

Being im not super familiar with peps I told them to surprise my tester with what the thought was best for my rats goals. He has used ghrp2 before .


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 19, 2013)

checked tracking and package should be here saturday boy these guys are on the ball. going to get some tape measurements and bf % for rat before i start research. cant wait .


----------

